# Mill jack



## jbobb1 (May 17, 2021)

Made several of these for the guys I used to work with. Decided it was time to make myself one!


----------



## macardoso (May 17, 2021)

Love that. Are there wrench flats or spanner holes to open it?


----------



## jbobb1 (May 17, 2021)

macardoso said:


> Love that. Are there wrench flats or spanner holes to open it?


No flats or holes. Always used it as a support system, not so much as a jack.
If adjustments were needed, we would support any weight, and adjust accordingly


----------



## Papa Charlie (May 17, 2021)

OK that is pretty darn cool. That will have to be one for the project list. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## rabler (May 17, 2021)

Does it mount to to a T-nut underneath, or just a flat bottom?


----------



## jbobb1 (May 17, 2021)

rabler said:


> Does it mount to to a T-nut underneath, or just a flat bottom?


It's just flat on the bottom


----------



## hman (May 17, 2021)

Loks fantastic!  Is the "neutral" position the same height as the ways of the Kurt?


----------



## jbobb1 (May 17, 2021)

I'll have to check,

edit:  it's about 1/4" taller. It was designed around the equipment I used to run. I might modify it.


----------



## NC Rick (May 17, 2021)

Really nice work!  I like the design.  Id like a couple that were “exactly“ (close as i could make it)  the same as the floor of my vise.  The wide base which comfortably spans the “t” slot is a great feature.  Me like.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 17, 2021)

If I do modify it, I think I'll make it shy of the actual mill height, just for the fine tuning.


----------



## NC Rick (May 17, 2021)

I dont want to mess with your design, but couldn‘t the top screw be left out if something under the vise datum was needed?  I like the idea of not having to think or measure. ,just stick ‘em on the table and know i can put a big part on there.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 17, 2021)

NC Rick said:


> I dont want to mess with your design, but couldn‘t the top screw be left out if something under the vise datum was needed?  I like the idea of not having to think or measure. ,just stick ‘em on the table and know i can put a big part on there.


That's a good idea, as long as the lead on the ID threads were protected, just in case.


----------



## aliva (May 21, 2021)

That thing looks tough enough to sell to the railroad. Nice job


----------



## jbobb1 (May 21, 2021)

aliva said:


> That thing looks tough enough to sell to the railroad. Nice job


We had some pretty stout parts on these at work.
Thanks


----------

